# Quietest cubes, need an opinion.



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm looking for very quiet cubes.
From experience, type A's can get very smooth and creamy.

I don't want to use any other lubricant than CRC though.
I've run out of jigaloo, and i may try shock oil if i can get my hands on some.

I want to hear other cuber's experiences though.
In your opinion, what is a very quiet cube?


----------



## MW1990 (Aug 20, 2009)

My quietest cubes are a white type F with a random brand of silicone lubricant, and it's smooth and extremely quiet, but the quietest one I own is a hybrid of a transparent joy cube core with black edison cubies, and it's the smoothest cube I've ever owned (I've been through all types). It produces the least amount of noise and cuts corners very well... :\ So... Type F is a good option for a quiet cube :3 lol shock oil makes my cubes gummy (I used 20 and 25 wt and it's still quite "gummy") but mostly more quiet


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

My ghost hand cube is basically silent.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2009)

MW1990 said:


> My quietest cubes are a white type F with a random brand of silicone lubricant, and it's smooth and extremely quiet, but the quietest one I own is a hybrid of a transparent joy cube core with black edison cubies, and it's the smoothest cube I've ever owned (I've been through all types). It produces the least amount of noise and cuts corners very well... :\ So... Type F is a good option for a quiet cube :3 lol shock oil makes my cubes gummy (I used 20 and 25 wt and it's still quite "gummy") but mostly more quiet



NOooooo, I *HAD* a tranparent Joy core, and i currently have edison cubies. T_T.

I gave a Joy core + JSK cubie hybrid away last month. T_T

I think, i will check out the Ghost Hand, the clone of the type F.
From what Pancake's Girl and MW1990 say.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 20, 2009)

My old Type D is very quiet, but the Type Ds you get nowadays aren't that quiet anymore


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 20, 2009)

Ghost Hand, Type F, and New Type A II are the quietest cubes I have ever seen.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 20, 2009)

Also, my Ghost Hand Cube. You sometimes even hear the springs bounce since the cubies make almost no noise.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 20, 2009)

my cube is quiet and you know it


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I own the following 3x3 cubes:

 Old store bought from the 80s
 C4U DIY
 Diansheng
 White DIY type A
 Joy Cube
 Black DIY type C (my favourite)
 Mini type C (for cubin on the move)
 Edison (well broken in)
 Ghost Hands
 puzl.co.uk speedcube

I find the quietest ones are the ones with the softest plastic. So for me, the Ghost Hands, puzl.co.uk speedcube and the Edison. Also, I find a well broken-in/lubed cube is quieter than a new one. I personally use my Edison for quiet cubing, because its a fantastic cube and extremely discrete. I can hold it under the desk and folk are none the wiser


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

A rubiks storebought with sand put inside it is literally silent.


----------



## panyan (Aug 20, 2009)

do not get a cube from puzl becuase they are so loud my dad couldnt hear eastenders at the normal volume!

i find the quietest is the white type a, third model


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

panyan said:


> do not get a cube from puzl becuase they are so loud my dad couldnt hear eastenders at the normal volume!



Admittedly, its not as quiet as the Edison or Ghost Hands, but they aint that bad! Not on the same level as type-C anyway! How long has it been broken in for?


----------



## panyan (Aug 20, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > do not get a cube from puzl becuase they are so loud my dad couldnt hear eastenders at the normal volume!
> ...



ages

(i never used my type C, assembled and left it )


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

panyan said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



What what whaaat?!? You're missing out big time ... believe me!


----------



## lotsofsocks (Aug 20, 2009)

my sudokube is very quiet and creamy...but be warned...not all are quiet my other one is rough and choppy.


----------



## StratoPulse (Aug 21, 2009)

quietest cube is either the e-cube or bandaged 6 cube

for regular 3x3s i like the type F


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 21, 2009)

You never said you wanted to know the quietest 3x3 ... so, my quietest cube is my 1x1.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 21, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> You never said you wanted to know the quietest 3x3 ... so, my quietest cube is my 1x1.



Haha, my classes this semester are ridiculously easy.

I feel as if im wasting my time, so, I want to practice without disturbing the flow of the class. So, a 3x3, basically.


----------



## Kiongku (Aug 21, 2009)

Haha... I was playing with 1 yesterday in my university tutorial.
It was the type D YUGA cube I just got (1 day old).. quite smooth and not that noisy.
The tutor did see me fiddling with it but did not care.
He knew I was listening XD and I could answer his question.


----------



## HumungousLake (Sep 12, 2009)

what is the quietest cube that you know of?


----------

